# Irishsea express



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Is a new high speed crossing from Liverpool to Dublin using a high speed catamaran, looks similar to Speedferries.
Motorhomes are limited to 6.5 metres long, 3.1 metres high, 2.2 metres wide and 3 ton. crossing takes 4 hours.
Price is £105 for M/H and driver, adults £20 one way but there is a supplement for vehicles over 5.5m.

See.... http://www.irishseaexpress.com/default.htm

Cheers Sid


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Saw it on the news, Saw your sizes, thought ok length, height,ok, width, ok, but then the weight, o'dear its still a Holyhead job 250kilos over !!!!


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Yes it does seem odd that for the maximum length, width and height you are unlikely to get a MH under 3 tonnes since most push the 3.5 tonne mark which is a feature of other restrictions and allowable limits.

It'll be the slow boat to Dublin for many of us.... what is the crossing time normally?


Gill


----------

